# persians and chinchillas needing homes



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

This thread will take you to a rescue in Kent area looking for homes for 52 of the above wo were rescued from repossessed home:

Cats Seeking Homes - Adopt a Persian Cat - Celia Hammond Animal Trust


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Please feel free to cross post this to my forum.
(see links below)
I would take in some myself but have 6 persians i have rescued 
1 of wich is 16 - 18yrs old and on life long meds.
I also have 5 moggies of my own and other adult cats and kittens
on my adoption list. I do love the persian breed.
And my dream cat is the Chinchilla. I think they are stunning.
Good luck fining them all homes. 

Purrrs & Hugz.


----------

